# Netzteil Lüfterrichtung - HILFE benötigt !!



## Z1nC-Mods (31. März 2011)

*Netzteil Lüfterrichtung - HILFE benötigt !!*

Hallo ...

ich hab eine kleine Frage zu meinem Netzteil (LC-Power Silent Giant LC6650GP3 Green Power 650W ATX 2.3)
Mich würde interessieren, ob der 140mm Lüfter die Luft ansaugt oder rausbringt ??
Oder is das generell geregelt ??

Ich hatte vor mir das CM Storm Sniper zu kaufen und dazu müsste ich wissen wie ich es platzieren soll ?!?
Ansonsten bräuchte ich einen Staubfilter fürs Netzteil  

Danke & LG
O_Z


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfterrichtung - HILFE benötigt !!*

Ein Netzteillüfter saugt für gewöhnlich Luft an, man kann es sehr leicht sehen. Schaut man auf die Propellernabe dann saugt der Lüfter an, wenn man den Rahmen sieht dann bläst er raus. Das Gehäuse sollte eigendlich einen Staubfilter für das Netzteil haben wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfterrichtung - HILFE benötigt !!*

Der Lüfter bläst immer auf die Bauteile bei NT's also ein ansaugender Lüfter!


----------



## jade2 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfterrichtung - HILFE benötigt !!*

soweit ich bei dem Bild im Sysprofil gesehen habe
sitzt dein Netzteil oben
und saugt die Luft aus dem Innenraum an, 
kühlt das Innenleben des Netzteils
und befördert die Luft nach draußen
von daher kein Staubfilter notwendig
nur wenn. wie bei einigen Gehäusen das Netzteil unten sitzt
 und die Luft von unten-außen ansaugt
ist ein Staubfilter gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfterrichtung - HILFE benötigt !!*



> Ich hatte vor mir das CM Storm Sniper zu kaufen


Dort sitzt es unten, ansonsten würde er glaube ich die Frage nicht stellen wenn er das Teil schon hätte


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (31. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfterrichtung - HILFE benötigt !!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dort sitzt es unten, ansonsten würde er glaube ich die Frage nicht stellen wenn er das Teil schon hätte


 
sehr richtig .. Konzentration ist gefragt 
Naja, wir werden sehen...

Bb der Lüfter nun nach oben oder nach unten (mit  zusätzl.staubfilter) gerichtet ist, kommt dann schließlich auch auf die temps. drauf an
ich werde beide möglichkeiten ausprobieren, wenn ich das gehäuse habe ^^
ich frage bei Coolermaster einfach mal an, ob einer serienmäßig dabei ist oder ob man einen zusätzl. bei ihnen bestellen kann etc ...

Welchen Staubfilter würdet ihr mir, wenn denn überhaupt, für mein 140mm Netzteil empfehlen ??

LG
O_Z

P.S.: Danke für die Antworten


----------

